# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Ne vitin qe ka hyre

## martini1984



----------


## stern

*Pershendes hapesin e temes

*

----------


## martini1984

> *Pershendes hapesin e temes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51KqNBm2I-I*


Arti eshte Yllo,si nje nuse pa fustan nuserie ne diten e marteses:


Na ja...

----------


## martini1984

@rrea,dreri...
Kur flasim per GJIGANDET:


yep,yep ....bam.

----------


## Izadora

smokie

----------


## martini1984

[QUOTE=Izadora;2542305]smokie





Meisterwerk,lossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  s.
Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
lg

----------


## milena123

SystemA, gezuar und ein guten Rutsch !

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dashnores sime....

me rastin e vitiriut...

----------


## martini1984

> SystemA, gezuar und ein guten Rutsch !
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgwD...eature=related


Lebst du noch überhaupt :shkelje syri:  danke und:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7098386/...s_Side_Of_Love
PS: po su hap tek myvideo.de. 
Alle.

----------


## [MaRiO]



----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pershendes mikun tem Drague, dhe gjithe indionet e forumit me ket konge, shume shume shume...:

----------


## [MaRiO]



----------


## martini1984

Oh ne..................


I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
So Great,hey hey.

----------


## Izadora

shttttt  orientalista 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLJiH...ayer_embedded#

----------


## martini1984

ocidental:

----------


## Linda5



----------


## martini1984

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZSa4...eature=related


Na kujton ato kohe perse,jo :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 


Pse mer,kot sje ti nga Tirona :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> *Na kujton ato kohe* perse,jo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kuMwVbO5EA
> *Pse mer,kot sje ti nga Tirona*


*Vazhdojm prap me ato kohe* :perqeshje:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  

*Ncq ,nga rrogozhina*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ju pershendes me *Doktor Nallbanin*

----------


## Linda5

*SystemA edhe kjo per ty 

Per ne nga Tirona*   :shkelje syri: 

*Edhe kjo ka qen numer 1 ne gjermani*

----------

